# Best Stretch of White Oak Bayou to Fly Fish



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just as the title says, where's the best place to access White Oak Bayou to fly fish?????? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I used to fish WOB when I lived in the Heights. I would go over to the railroad bridge (now a pedestrian bridge) just West of Stude Park and work my way past Stude Park and into White Oak Park because I lived so close. This is where it opens up from full cement into natural stream.


----------



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

Right under i10 near Studemont...

Use google earth and just get out there and explore. Make sure the neighborhoods/areas are reasonably safe.


----------

